# Backpacking dinner suggestions?



## Lone_Hunter (Oct 25, 2017)

So last year, I overdid it, ran short on water, couldn't find any more as everything had dried up, and ended up having to ration what little water I had left. Part what I had left, went into a romen bomb. I had to, because it was what I brought to eat. I didn't like using any of the water I had left aside from drinking, and it turned out to be a waste because I couldn't finish my dinner. I didn't have enough water in my system to digest it i think. 

So this coming year, I'm thinking I need to pack something other then a romen bomb incase I run into a similar situation where all the water sources are dried up.

So I'm looking for something that is:

- light in weight
- caloricly dense
- affordable
- doesn't need much if any water.
- hot chow (a hot meal at the end of the day is always a morale booster)

Any ideas or suggestions?
If I can't have all of the above, i'll settle for calorically dense and doesn't need much if any water.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

That will be a big problem. Your body needs water for a lot of things and digestion is one of them. 

Perhaps you need to really look at the area that you are backpacking into. There is usually some sort of water source, you might not enjoy hiking down to it and then back up to your camping are but it is there.

A big thing that I did years ago was learn how to make a solar still and get water off of green brush and such using a small tarp.


----------



## justismi28 (Aug 19, 2014)

I've run into the same problem in one of the areas I've hunted. Come September, the only water I've found is dried up. When I hunted and scouted it regularly I had a cache hidden that I would bring water into during the summer. Never had any problems with it disappearing. 

When it came to food, I actually found the Bridgford ready to eat sandwiches and pizzas to be ok. You can heat them up or eat them cold, but they are much better when heated.


----------



## Vanilla (Dec 11, 2009)

Lone_Hunter said:


> So I'm looking for something that is:
> 
> - light in weight
> - caloricly dense
> ...


I don't know if all of the above exists in one item. Tortillas might be close, as they can be heated up over a small fire on a stick. They are good supplemental calories while out on trips, but I wouldn't try and live off them.

I've really become a fan of the packaged salmon or tuna packets. You can put them on crackers or eat with a tortilla. They won't be warm (unless you heated the package over a fire) but they are a decent source of protein, and they taste pretty good. They don't cost much but they are also not a stand alone meal. Not big enough for that.

If people are aware of things that cross off all the criteria above, I'd love to know about them as well!


----------



## justismi28 (Aug 19, 2014)

Vanilla said:


> If people are aware of things that cross off all the criteria above, I'd love to know about them as well!


Check out the Bridgford sandwiches\wraps and pizzas I mentioned above. Can be heated if wanted, but ~3oz and between 340-370 calories I would say they are pretty light and calorically dense, or at least similar to Mtn House. You can eat them hot or cold. I like to take the french toast out with me when I leave the tent to glass. I don't need to take the stove as it tastes fine cold, but also washes down well with instant coffee.

They don't require water to heat or cook, and honestly don't taste awful. 
Here is the nutritional information for the sandwiches
https://www.bridgford.com/readytoeat/wp-content/uploads/2015/04/Shelf-Stable-2-Count-HR.pdf


----------



## Vanilla (Dec 11, 2009)

I’ve never seen these before. I’ll give them a taste.


----------



## middlefork (Nov 2, 2008)

You need to pack water no matter what form it is in. It can be a liter bottle or a can of soup. It still hydrates you.

Back in the day when I was backpacking a lot we never bothered with dehydrated food until we were looking at more than 3 days at a time. And this was packing climbing gear in addition so at least comparable to hunting gear weight.

As much as I hate the idea of caches if you don't have some reliable source for water that is probably what you are going to end up doing. And if you are going to stoop to that you might as well throw in some cans of whatever suits you fancy for food. It is all just sweat equity.


----------



## Ray (May 10, 2018)

You can eat ramen without water, it’s referred to as raw ramen. I always figure out a water source and pack in dehydrated food, jerky, nuts, peanut butter packs and for the first night I always have a hobo dinner ready in my pack, just put it in a ziplock bag. 

One thing I’ve done is made an entire loaf of bread into Peanut butter and honey sandwiches, stuffed them back into the bag and smashed it down so it didn’t take up much space and it really didn’t weigh all that much. A smashed sandwich tastes like a normal sandwich. 

Again, I always make sure there’s a water source and plan my meals out so I’m Over my needed daily caloric intake.


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

Zatarans dirty rice (or jambalaya if you like less spice) and diced up summer sausage. If you have space, a bell pepper or onion mixed in. Mmmmm


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

Bax* said:


> Zatarans dirty rice (or jambalaya if you like less spice) and diced up summer sausage. If you have space, a bell pepper or onion mixed in. Mmmmm


I split my bag in half. One box is too much for me and the meal keeps me warm all night.

Oh and steaks rock.


----------



## Ray (May 10, 2018)

I just might have to start packing like Bax 🤔🤤


----------



## Vanilla (Dec 11, 2009)

And here I thought we were talking about lightweight backpacking food! :mrgreen:


----------



## american_jackal (Mar 1, 2017)

MRE. Tons of calories, and dont need water.


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

Vanilla said:


> And here I thought we were talking about lightweight backpacking food! :mrgreen:


Lol. Don't wanna pack cast iron? &#128521;

My Firebox has a grill plate too so I can bbq a steak and it's all titanium so it's light enough to pack.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

A small portable grill doesn't take up much room and doesn't weigh that much. Just set it over the fire to grill that chipmunk, or squirrel for dinner. It is also nice to have a flat spot to sit a cup on over the fire. 

On the MRE's watch which one you get, some need water.


----------



## Lone_Hunter (Oct 25, 2017)

Problem with MRE's is they're not always readily available, and have gotten super expensive lately. If I had any though, id probably shove at least one into my pack. I've never had a problem with them. I've eaten quite a few to say the least.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

american_jackal said:


> MRE. Tons of calories, and dont need water.


Yeah, I was going to say "MRE" :smile:

Before packaged dehydrated meals became popular I used MREs. Loved em, still do.

Always carried an apple for every day...still do.


----------



## Jedidiah (Oct 10, 2014)

I get thinking this way sometimes, but the thing is about water is that it affects everything you do, including energy levels and your mental state. I stopped trying to budget water a long time ago and always take a little more than I could need because of some unfun trips a bit back, but also because I got to thinking about what would happen if I broke an ankle or developed a bleed when I was already dehydrated.

That said, why not work the problem into the solution? Take meals with the water already in them, those Omeals pouches are pretty good and they have self heating deals like MREs. There's always bulk order MREs from sites like BePrepared.com....and calorie bars of course.


----------



## BradN (Sep 25, 2007)

Carry an apple and a little bag of carrots. Also, you can buy empty plastic squeeze tubes (with an open end). Add peanut butter and jam (or honey) into the tube, and put the clip on the end. You can have PBJ wraps or just squeeze the mixture into your mouth. You get both slow and fast burn fuel.


----------

